# Sighting in problems



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've had problems with sighting in my muzzleloader. 
Gun issue traditions deer hunter kit I built two years ago. 1:48 twist 24" bbl. bullet is 385 grain hornady Great Plains lead bullet. Powder is pyrodex rs. With 90 grains it shoots very low and left. Like 6" each way. With 75 grains the elevation is good but still 6" left. I can't move the sight anymore left than it already is. I tried patch and ball and I get about the same. Just because, I shot the sks freehand before I left and still hit left. 

What am I doing wrong? Is it because I shoot left handed? I'm just fine with scoped guns and my handguns. 

Just getting frustrated today.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Have you shot this gun before?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Get a drift punch and move that front sight to the left.


-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Figured it out. Don't have brain farts when sighting in your gun. Causes much frustration. :-?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Any patch readers?

https://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157656615807143

Pics are of the same 2 patches I found today. Just flipped over in the second pic.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Seems like a pretty shredded patch, but if there is a dark, consistent imprint of your rifling then I assume the gas seal is good.As long as that shredding doesn't impose itself into the seal, or you get gaping holes, then you should be okay. If you're unhappy with your current accuracy, you may try other lubes or increase the amount of lube used. Another option, if increased lube doesn't work out, would be to increase patch thickness. 

Brought to you by someone who knows just enough information to get into trouble.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Edges fraying is fine, they dont contact the ball anyway... what I like is that I dont see cutting of the patch from the riflings.


-DallanC


----------

